
The Extreme Physics Pushing Moore’s Law to the Next Level [video] - guiambros
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0gMdGrVteI
======
guiambros
Pretty interesting review of microprocessor manufacturing, and the tech and
machines that produce them.

I wonder how much of this is a standard procedure for any fab, versus
something that ASML really has an edge on.

